

Pinboard is Down - eitland
https://pinboard.in/

======
eitland
I've missed it 5 times already in the 2 last hours.

And I'm feeling stupid about not having an updated local copy. That said, as
long as it comes back up again I'll continue to use it.

------
eitland
update

@Pinboard 1m minute ago

Site is down; taking a look to see what’s happened right now

